# Scenes form today's yard sale



## debodun (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

How did it go ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2020)

I will calculate it after tomorrow's sale.


----------



## Knight (Sep 19, 2020)

Deb I think you said you are 68. Looking at that massive display since you aren't getting younger and supposedly looking for a replacement home for the one you live in that needs a lot of repair. 

If you are serious about about moving look for a rancher with a separate garage. That way you could still do what you obviously enjoy , store all the stuff you have in the garage, live hoarder free in the house & have garage sales when you want to. 

A plus could be the cloth items you have for sale might not retain a cat urine smell that you may not be aware of. The smells in a home are not always recognized by a home owner. 

But if that doesn't work for you there is always the fact you get a lot of exercise hauling that stuff in & out.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2020)

Good luck with your sale.
I went to our neighbours garage sale and picked up some cool stuff today . It was fun.


----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2020)

I notice you used the rusted tri-level cart for displaying plants, good idea.  

You sure have lots for sale.


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> You sure have lots for sale.



And that's just what was outside. I have three rooms inside filled with items I am trying to sell. I can size up customers pretty quickly. If I think they are just looky-loos out for a drive and killing time until dinner, I don't offer to show them inside. But if I think they are serious buyers, they get the grand tour.

One thing, though, I am trying to understand - about half the people that started to walk up the sidewalk and got to the first table, then turned 180 and just walked away. You see the pics - what was scaring them away?

The mayor dropped by and praised the publicity I did for the sale - didn't buy anything though.


----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2020)

Just guessing.  If people are looking for practical items, they won’t be interested in antiques & Knick knacks.  You’re better off having them leave than wasting your time.  

I like how you display your items on a tablecloth. 

Tomorrow.  Does that mean that you have to haul everything inside tonight?


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow, you really put in a lot of effort making everything look all nice and neat.

Wish I was there to browse, and buy.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 19, 2020)

The ones that turned away: Maybe didn't know you had more on the porch or didn't see anything of interest on the other tables or were afraid to come closer because they are getting to near the house (virus-related?)


----------



## Knight (Sep 19, 2020)

I noticed the only item in all that my wife would consider was a mug on the back row for $7.00.
My wife likes beer mugs and has some she bought at a yard sale in Vineland N. J. She paid 50 cents each for 8 that look like these.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kaisersl...t8vcywKshijlPqO3iVXEsrb-cNMqJ4KRoC1KQQAvD_BwE

Not made in Germany but look just as nice.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 19, 2020)

@debodun    You put a lot of work into this.
How did masks and social distancing work.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like you had a gorgeous day for the sale!

Can't wait to find out how you made out in the $$$ department!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> And that's just what was outside. I have three rooms inside filled with items I am trying to sell. I can size up customers pretty quickly. If I think they are just looky-loos out for a drive and killing time until dinner, I don't offer to show them inside. But if I think they are serious buyers, they get the grand tour.
> 
> *One thing, though, I am trying to understand - about half the people that started to walk up the sidewalk and got to the first table, then turned 180 and just walked away. You see the pics - what was scaring them away?*
> 
> The mayor dropped by and praised the publicity I did for the sale - didn't buy anything though.


Did you set your asking too high?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> Just guessing.  If people are looking for practical items, they won’t be interested in antiques & Knick knacks.  You’re better off having them leave than wasting your time.
> 
> *I like how you display your items on a tablecloth*.
> 
> Tomorrow.  Does that mean that you have to haul everything inside tonight?


I agree, all is presented so nicely.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2020)

Wish I was there to browse and buy.    Good job of displaying all the items, Deb.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

I've never been to a yard sale. You had some really lovely things.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> One thing, though, I am trying to understand - about half the people that started to walk up the sidewalk and got to the first table, then turned 180 and just walked away. You see the pics - what was scaring them away?



I do the same thing when I walk up to a sale with nothing but baby clothes and toys.

_"And different strokes for different folks ..." - _Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2020)

@debodun    Are those silver candleholders next to the other bronze ones?   I love them!


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @debodun    Are those silver candleholders next to the other bronze ones?   I love them!


You mean these?



Silver-plated, made by teh Knickerbocker Silver Co. Port Jervis, NY.


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2020)

These are the damages:

*Saturday sales*
houseplants
cutting board
box of vintage "Swanky Swig" tumblers
turkey figurines
beverage holder/cooler
packages of gift wrap
Afghan blanket
picture frames
Bibles
assorted small paintings
old metal cash box
records
tin box
earrings
lollipop reflectors
Bugs Bunny PEZ dispenser
vintage medical items
toys
harlequin brooch
Winslow Homer print "The Herring Net"
small throw rug
set of Depression glass tumblers
axe
amber glass bowl
lighthouse decorative plate
relish dish
landscape tapestry
pressed glass pitcher
2 shawls
Marylin Monroe mint tin
3-piece set of Flightways luggage
necklaces

total $127.50
*
Sunday sales*
beaded chain
sleigh bells
knickknacks
antique laundry plunger
teacup
vintage quack medicine bottle
silver compote
silver dish

total $16.50

And yet it seemed like there was just as much as when I started.


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2020)

Jules said:


> Tomorrow.  Does that mean that you have to haul everything inside tonight?


I leave things on the tables out and cover them with plastic sheets. Never had a problem with that. I've had more things go missing when I am actually watching the sale.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> You mean these?
> 
> View attachment 123522View attachment 123523View attachment 123524
> 
> Silver-plated, made by teh Knickerbocker Silver Co. Port Jervis, NY.


Yes!


----------



## Jules (Sep 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I leave things on the tables out and cover them with plastic sheets. Never had a problem with that. I've had more things go missing when I am actually watching the sale.


I‘m highly impressed.  We have so much theft around here.


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2020)

The joys of living in the boondocks. I sometimes feel if anyone wants to steal items, they'd be doing me a favor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> These are the damages:
> 
> *Saturday sales*
> houseplants
> ...


I think you did great, Deb!

Do I see another sale or two before the fall weather rolls in?


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2020)

Will depend on the weather and my ambition level. I have a back porch full of Christmas decorations. About 5 years ago, I tried selling them in what I advertised as "Beat Black Friday Sale" on the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving. I did pretty well. The next year nobody stopped.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

The items I sold of which I have photos - many I don't have pics.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/sold-items-at-yard-sale-sept-19-20th-2020.607/


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you have any Cambridge glass for sale? Look on the bottom of the glassware. If you see a triangle with the letter “C” inside of the triangle, that’s a Cambridge signature.

Please let me know.


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2020)

I only have an "Apple Blossom" comport and a "Wildflower" sugar and creamer. However, I don't ship fragile glassware.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 22, 2020)

Kudos to you @debodun for setting that up all by yourself. I can sense you find satisfaction in it and that's what's important.


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2020)

Packing up the unsold items is fairly strenuous, also.

I am still trying to figure out a FB friend (she also worked in the home delivered meals program) that said to let her know about my last two sales. She never showed up at either. I PMed her and she said she's been sick. I don't see how someone could be sick for 3 weeks. And why would she asked to be reminded of the second sale if she was sick or why hasn't she seen a doctor? But she PMed me this morning about a stoneware cooking set I have. Go figure.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Continuing story on the stoneware baking dishes.

The person that wanted them said she'd come to get them at 10 am today. That time came and went, so at noon I PMed her. She said she forgot she had a baby sitting job in the morning and would come in the early afternoon. It is now almost 3 pm. I PM her again and said I would be available until 5. She responded that the baby sitting was taking longer than expected and would it be okay if she came tomorrow morning. I said okay. About an hour later my PM messenger dinged and the message said that she forgot she had a beauty salon appointment in the morning and asked if could she come later in the afternoon. I asked her for a more definite time and, so far, have not had a reply. I can't get my head around how she can be so sick all the time and forget her appointments. Sounds like a flake to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

Deb...do you live in the town of memory failure?.. everyone seems to forget they had an appointment with you for various things


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

I wouldn't bother to keep those bowls aside. They obviously aren't that important to the woman.


----------



## Knight (Sep 23, 2020)

Interesting 

"About an hour later my PM messenger dinged"

Does it really matter what time she shows up? If you happen to be away looking at homes for sale she will probably message you again.


----------



## Jules (Sep 23, 2020)

She’s missing out on a good buy if she doesn’t get those pottery dishes.  I’m presuming that’ they’re hand thrown.  

If someone else comes along, sell them.  

Maybe she has dementia.  More likely a self-centred flake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2020)

I think that many of these promises come under the heading of people that say:_ Let's do lunch!_

I wouldn't waste my time chasing people all over town for the sake of a few dollars.


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2020)

Your sale looks really neat and clean Deb.  You've displayed everything nicely.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

I had a PM from her today asking for my phone number and saying that at this point she didn't know when she would be able to come to get the dishes and would call me when she could. Now I've wasted 3 days waiting for her to get going on this. She lives around 2 miles form me - it's not like she had to drive up from Albany.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a PM from her today asking for my phone number and saying that at this point she didn't know when she would be able to come to get the dishes and would call me when she could. Now I've wasted 3 days waiting for her to get going on this. She lives around 2 miles form me - it's not like she had to drive up from Albany.


I would have told her I would sell them if someone else wanted them before she could come around.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> would have told her I would sell them if someone else wanted them before she could come around.


Let her know this.  It seems like she’s playing games. 

How much are you asking for these?  Did she see them at your garage sale or on an online ad?  If online, I’d put them back up for sale.  She can take her chances.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

Jules said:


> How much are you asking for these?  Did she see them at your garage sale or on an online ad?  If online, I’d put them back up for sale.  She can take her chances.



$15 and I had them for sale in a local FB Online Garage sale group.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

Faith and begorrah, she actually showed up today - a half an hour past the time she stated, but she did make the purchase and bought a few extra things.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Faith and begorrah, she actually showed up today - a half an hour past the time she stated, but she did make a purchase and bought a few extra things.


I'm so glad to hear that she showed up!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Faith and begorrah, she actually showed up today - a half an hour past the time she stated, but she did make the purchase and bought a few extra things.


----------



## Linda (Sep 27, 2020)

Are you selling anything this week end Deb?  I would like to have a yard sale and I have tons of stuff to put in it.  I used to have one or 2 each year for the last 15 years.  The last time a couple years ago we had a few bad experiences with people "high" coming in to our sale!!  We don't need that stress.  One lady drove in our drive way right in the middle of our sale in a big 4 wheel drive pick up, and there is plenty of room to park outside our gate.  She wanted to get her "friendly" (according to her)  pitt bulls out to play with our tiny Seth and Minnie Mouse.  She was higher than a kite and didn't seem to understand that Seth and Minnie would attack her dogs and then don't tell me her dogs wouldn't fight back.  A few other bad experiences has shut down our sales here in the mts.  I can haul my stuff to LA and have a sale in my son's yard, which is huge, but it'd sure be a lot of trouble to transport it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2020)

I won't be having a sale again right away. I guess if you want to have one, you have to expect some "characters". The ones that bother me most are the looky-loos, people just driving around and looking for something to do with no real intention of buying anything or just looking for a super fantastic bargain, like a Ming vase for 10 cents.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

Linda said:


> Are you selling anything this week end Deb?  I would like to have a yard sale and I have tons of stuff to put in it.  I used to have one or 2 each year for the last 15 years.  The last time a couple years ago we had a few bad experiences with people "high" coming in to our sale!!  We don't need that stress.  One lady drove in our drive way right in the middle of our sale in a big 4 wheel drive pick up, and there is plenty of room to park outside our gate.  She wanted to get her "friendly" (according to her)  pitt bulls out to play with our tiny Seth and Minnie Mouse.  She was higher than a kite and didn't seem to understand that Seth and Minnie would attack her dogs and then don't tell me her dogs wouldn't fight back.  A few other bad experiences has shut down our sales here in the mts.  I can haul my stuff to LA and have a sale in my son's yard, which is huge, but it'd sure be a lot of trouble to transport it.


There's my little Sweetie!
♥


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2020)

Linda said:


> Are you selling anything this week end Deb?  I would like to have a yard sale and I have tons of stuff to put in it.  I used to have one or 2 each year for the last 15 years.  The last time a couple years ago we had a few bad experiences with people "high" coming in to our sale!!  We don't need that stress.  One lady drove in our drive way right in the middle of our sale in a big 4 wheel drive pick up, and there is plenty of room to park outside our gate.  She wanted to get her "friendly" (according to her)  pitt bulls out to play with our tiny Seth and Minnie Mouse.  She was higher than a kite and didn't seem to understand that Seth and Minnie would attack her dogs and then don't tell me her dogs wouldn't fight back.  A few other bad experiences has shut down our sales here in the mts.  I can haul my stuff to LA and have a sale in my son's yard, which is huge, but it'd sure be a lot of trouble to transport it.



 You're absolutely right about the dogs.  Even very loving and peaceful dogs will react if attacked.  No dog is going to just stand around and let itself be attacked.


----------

